# MIA for 3 weeks



## Chris (Apr 6, 2008)

I'll be on business travel again, back out to Vegas from tomorrow through April 26. If you have site problems (server, etc), hit up Steve. If you have a drinking problem, hit up Drew.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Apr 6, 2008)

cya dude, stay safe


----------



## Hawksmoor (Apr 7, 2008)

What's with hitting people up all the time ... 

Have fun, Chris!


----------



## Steve (Apr 7, 2008)

Chris said:


> If you have a drinking problem, hit up Drew.


----------



## HighGain510 (Apr 7, 2008)

Safe travels, dude!


----------



## arnoroth661 (Apr 7, 2008)

Chris said:


> I'll be on business travel again, back out to Vegas from tomorrow through April 26. If you have site problems (server, etc), hit up Steve. If you have a drinking problem, hit up Drew.


----------



## Drew (Apr 7, 2008)

Chris said:


> If you have a drinking problem, hit up Drew.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Apr 7, 2008)

drew!! drinking problem over here


----------



## DelfinoPie (Apr 7, 2008)

Have a safe journey, man!

And if ever in doubt, ask yourself "What would Hunter Thompson do?"


----------



## 7slinger (Apr 7, 2008)




----------



## Chris (Apr 7, 2008)

DelfinoPie said:


> Have a safe journey, man!
> 
> And if ever in doubt, ask yourself "What would Hunter Thompson do?"



Rent this?

[action=Chris]wishes it was a GT, but beating on rental cars is always awesome.[/action]

[action=Chris]wants Steve and Drew to know that it is _hot_ out here. [/action]


----------



## Steve (Apr 7, 2008)

Chris said:


> Rent this?
> 
> * Chris wishes it was a GT, but beating on rental cars is always awesome.
> 
> * Chris wants Steve and Drew to know that it is _hot_ out here.




Nice.... I *wish* it was hot here.. 

Golf when you get back.


----------



## DelfinoPie (Apr 7, 2008)

Chris said:


> Rent this?
> 
> [action=Chris]wishes it was a GT, but beating on rental cars is always awesome.[/action]
> 
> [action=Chris]wants Steve and Drew to know that it is _hot_ out here. [/action]



Yes, yes


----------



## Drew (Apr 7, 2008)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> drew!! drinking problem over here



JD shots. Now. Repeat until you realize it's not a drinking "problem," it's a drinking "opportunity."


----------



## Rick (Apr 7, 2008)

Chris said:


> Rent this?
> 
> [action=Chris]wishes it was a GT, but beating on rental cars is always awesome.[/action]
> 
> [action=Chris]wants Steve and Drew to know that it is _hot_ out here. [/action]



You haven't experienced hot until you've been down here in July/August.


----------



## Chris (Apr 7, 2008)

Rick said:


> You haven't experienced hot until you've been down here in July/August.



I spend all of July/August in China Lake, California every year. Believe me, I've experienced hot. The weather there makes Vegas seem balmy. 

[action=Chris]played golf in 118* though. [/action]


----------



## Nerina (Apr 7, 2008)

Drew said:


> JD shots. Now. Repeat until you realize it's not a drinking "problem," it's a drinking "opportunity."


----------



## kristallin (Apr 8, 2008)

Enjoy, Chris, and use this opportunity to firebomb, um, "patronize" Ed Roman's place...


----------



## ibznorange (Apr 9, 2008)

so what this means, is for like 3 more weeks, our posts will be safe





have a good time dude


----------



## Se7enMeister (Apr 20, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> cya dude, stay safe



Make sure to use condoms with all those hookers


----------



## Stitch (Apr 21, 2008)

Has anyone noticed that while Chris has been gone the forum hasn't crashed, the server hasn't gone down and the entire thing hasn't been taken over by militant dwarves even _once_?


----------



## Chris (Apr 21, 2008)

And yet you still post shit in the site news forum?


----------



## DelfinoPie (Apr 21, 2008)

Stitch said:


> Has anyone noticed that while Chris has been gone the forum hasn't crashed, the server hasn't gone down and the entire thing hasn't been taken over by militant dwarves even _once_?



Thats because he's not here to fuck around with the site to make it better for us.

Not that we ask for much, well, most of us...but hey, whatever. Everybody needs a hobby and besides wrecking rental cars, launching missiles, trying to set-up his guitar and ending up looking like "a caveman trying to hammer a basketball through a drainpipe" (his words), maintaining this site is Chris' hobby


----------



## Chris (Apr 22, 2008)

Give me time, I'll get that fucking basketball in that pipe.

Or maybe I'll just have Drew hammer it for me.


----------



## Stitch (Apr 22, 2008)

Chris said:


> And yet you still post shit in the site news forum?



I still love you, you great big lump.


----------

